# Memory Timings



## paellamonster (Sep 26, 2004)

Today i discovered that ATITool 0.0.22 has a superb new Feature: Memory Timing!
I played around with only one Setting Mem TRas and it gave me a 15% Percent increase in Framerate!!! Default was 15 i have set it to 6 and it works without Artifacts.
I havent yet tried the other Settings out, but i will ,i promise .  

But why i have started this Thread : Because im worried about the big fat ugly Warning 
displayed in the Memory Timings Window ."Changing these Options may Crash//Damage ur Card " 
My Question is:Is setting the Memory Timings too high much more Dangerous than OC the Core//Memory ? Dont u get Visual Artifact before u are in the "I have fried my Gpu // Mem "
Area ? And if its dangerous what i shouldnt especially do?
(Card : OC Sapphire Radeon 9600 Default :324/202 @ 455/270 with ramsinks and active Cooling )


----------



## paellamonster (Sep 26, 2004)

What No Replies Yet ?


----------



## Jeronimo (Sep 26, 2004)

I did not use this option only Rabit and have not played a lot with the settings. Too risky for me. X800 XT PE Bios of ATI (526/573) uses tRAS of 6 I think and all others use a value over twice as high (14).


----------



## paellamonster (Sep 26, 2004)

But why it is risky to change memory timings? I thought nothing more could happen than that ur Graphics Card hangs up


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 26, 2004)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=676&page=4&pp=10


read on this Site about the MEMTimings Editor of AtiTool....too risky cause you dont know the exactly values..they're displayed incorrect!!! When you change Values and don't know 100% if you're right.....your choise...good luck  

Use Rabit 1.5 BiosEditor to chang Timings..so you on the right Site!!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 27, 2004)

the next version fixes the timings editor + i added individual data files for r300,350,360,420 and rv350,360,370,380,410

in reply to dominik's email: i'm pretty confident you cant damage up your card by playing with the timings .. not 100% sure .. thats why the disclaimer is there.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 27, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> the next version fixes the timings editor + i added individual data files for r300,350,360,420 and rv350,360,370,380,410
> 
> in reply to dominik's email: i'm pretty confident you cant damage up your card by playing with the timings .. not 100% sure .. thats why the disclaimer is there.


rv 370, 380 410


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 27, 2004)

rv370 = x300
rv380 = x600
rv410 = x700


----------



## paellamonster (Sep 27, 2004)

=D THX w1zzard that was what i wanted to know


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 27, 2004)

where's x800 Series?


----------



## Freddy23 (Sep 27, 2004)

acrowley23 said:
			
		

> where's x800 Series?



X800,either PRO,XT or XT PE, uses R420 GPU.


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 27, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> rv370 = x300
> rv380 = x600
> rv410 = x700



freddy23 i know   I dont asked what label is on the x800 Series....i only asked if there is coming a MemTimings Editor Profile for x800 Series(R420) too.. 

I suggest you the XT 500_500 Bios..do you have tested the XT500_500 Bios cause the Weird Screen Gambling Bug??!!


----------



## Freddy23 (Sep 27, 2004)

acrowley23 said:
			
		

> I suggest you the XT 500_500 Bios..do you have tested the XT500_500 Bios cause the Weird Screen Gambling Bug??!!



Yes I'm testing it...so far no problems. It seems to have less agressive mem timings then the Sapphire x800 XT PE bios and the ATI 526_573. I still need plenty of time for testing


----------

